# Rollfast, Stelber, and more!



## nj_shore (Jun 29, 2013)

I recently had a great opportunity to salvage some stuff from a home that had 4 feet of water in it.  Thanks Hurricane Sandy..

I picked up 3 bikes-- A Rollfast, Stelber, and older muscle bike.  Also a bunch of wheels, lights, Schwinn Tag-alongs...

The *Rollfast *has *Serial # 100 451*.  Anyone have any ID ideas?  

Also picked up- about 15 various, and some matching, wheels.  
Two that interest me are *Saxon CMC Rim 28 x 1&3/8" WO* with an *"M"* insignia.  
Any worth to these wheels?

I am hoping to sell some of the parts to re-coupe the money spent.

If people are interested in more pictures let me know!  I have many old and cool bikes.  
Great Forum, First Post--- Thanks!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 29, 2013)

*rollfast....*

how much for the rollfast and does it have 26'' wheels?


----------



## nj_shore (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, I am not exactly putting anything on the selling block as of now.  
When I do, I will post pictures and descriptions in the Sell/Trade thread.  I have some interest in trades, which I have to take the time to list.

Most likely I will keep the Rollfast, unless an unbelievable offer comes around.  Can't find these things! 

Yes it does have 26" wheels


----------



## jpromo (Jun 29, 2013)

The Rollfast looks like a '41. Could be early postwar too though--'46.

Actually, it looks much like my '41! Despite its rusty appearance, this may be my best riding bike.. definitely the one I've got the most miles on.

Pretty uncommon paint scheme. My forks are incorrect; I don't expect to ever find the correct scalloped ones to match. Also, mine doesn't have the distinction of having been in 4ft of water. And yours still looks less rusty.. oh well.. nice bike!


----------



## nj_shore (Jun 29, 2013)

Wow, great info!  Here are a couple more pictures.  My fork looks origional.  =)


----------



## jpromo (Jun 29, 2013)

nj_shore said:


> Wow, great info!  Here are a couple more pictures.  My fork looks origional.  =)
> 
> View attachment 102730
> 
> View attachment 102731




Nice. I'd take yours any day of the week over mine. Yes, the forks are original, I was talking about mine being wrong. The rack and handlebars are incorrect on your bike, but otherwise it looks quite unmolested and original. Even the green reflector up front is an original piece. I'm going to say 1941.


----------



## nj_shore (Jun 29, 2013)

That's some great info!  I got some pedals with the deal, not Rollfast but good old originals.  Would you be interested in a set?  If so msg me your address and I will send ya some.  Thanks for taking the time to look at the thread, I appreciate it.


----------

